# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Problme duplicata clef primary

## flolebreton

Bonjour,

J'ai fais des inserts et tous fonctionnent sauf deux qui concernent les tables de jointure et il me renvoie cette erreur :


```
line : 100 Duplicata du champ '1-1' pour la clef 'PRIMARY'
```


Ce que je comprend pas c'est que j'ai bien des 1-1 sur d'autres tables de jointures.

Et la j'ai essay d'enlever le message d'erreur die... et de le mettre en commentaire  la ligne 100 et il me met plus rien et m'insre bien tout dans les tables comment ca se fait?

la ligne ou est mon erreur qu'il indique : 

```
$sql8=mysql_query($insert8);
```

et il contient : 

```
$insert8="insert into contenir(numsolution,numpb) values(".$id5.",".$id4.")";
```

----------


## greg13

Faudrait voir la structure de ta table, mais a priori je dirais que c'est parce que tu insres une ligne qui est dj dedans (du point de vue de la cl primaire).

----------


## flolebreton

beh j'ai rgl le truc parce qu'enfait c'tait juste que j'avais executer deux fois la requtes insert donc deux enregistrements exactement identiques.

Mais par contre des fois j'ai des soucis il me met duplicata un de mes champs alors que je ne l'ai pas mis unique.

----------


## greg13

> Mais par contre des fois j'ai des soucis il me met duplicata un de mes champs alors que je ne l'ai pas mis unique.


Si le champ est la cle primaire (PRIMARY), il ne peut pas y avoir de double non plus.

----------


## flolebreton

Mais justement ce n'est pas la cl primaire.

----------


## greg13

Faudrait voir la structure de la table, la requte exacte que tu lances et les donnes qui sont dj dans la table  ce moment pour en dire plus.

----------

